# What NLP libraries do you reccomend i use on FreeBSD else would you suggest switching to linux due to a lack of libraries?



## SNiP (Nov 28, 2022)

A project of mine needs NLP.
I used rasa on the linux but while i switched to BSD i could not find alternatives that run natively on BSD.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2022)

Any specific language?


----------



## SNiP (Nov 28, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Any specific language?


Null, as long as that framework provides me a server to post data to, or some way of communication language does not matter. Any sugestions ?


----------



## SNiP (Nov 29, 2022)

Can you help out please? I would like to not switch to linux.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Nov 30, 2022)

Why don't you use the conventional way for python modules described on the Rasa project website?
Something like:
`pkg ins python39 py39-pip
pip install rasa`









						Installing Rasa Open Source
					

Install Rasa Open Source on premises to enable local and customizable Natural Language Understanding and Dialogue Management.




					rasa.com
				











						Solved - How to properly install and use python modules in FreeBSD?
					

Hello,  I'm a newbie in both FreeBSD and programming. I'm now taking CS50 and trying to write code in VSCode.  I would like to know how to properly install python modules. pip install  or doas pkg install py38-  And in case if there is no pkg version, what should I do?  And in general, how to...




					forums.freebsd.org
				





			https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-install-pip-python-package-manager-on-freebsd-12/


----------

